# Skinny-dipping



## Jeff Canes (Nov 7, 2004)

A group of teens decides to go skinny-dipping in a lake on old farmer John Smiths land. Farmer Smith hears a lot of noise coming from the direction of lake and decides to go check it out. He goes down and sees the teens. The teens tell farmer Smith that they will get out as soon as he leaves.  Farmer Smith says that he doesnt care that they are in the lake and that he just came down to the lake to check on his pet alligators.


----------



## Not Neve (Nov 7, 2004)

Bet it cleared the lake!


----------



## Nytmair (Nov 7, 2004)

:LOL:


----------

